# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pas meje vjen,vjen........

## tetovarja87

po shohe se dicka mungon....

Nete,nete pse se ke hapur kte tem "kush vjen pas meje" mi...
se e vetmja teme ishte kjo qe na mblidhte tok dhe duke shkuar nje pas nje pas njeri tjetrit na dergonte,ku mi....?! atje ku na deshironte imagjinata,atje ku mendonim se do te ishim mire,dhe do te kishim shoqerin me te mire te botes,edhe pse virtuale...

p.sh/imagjinata ime tani kerkon Neten,teten,glorin,xheneten,te pa njohuren,orhiden,shtegtaren,izadoren,mia,kenga,iza  bella,helenen,shtriga.rigerta,per te shkuar ( jo ne kanagjegj se u bon krejt femra hahah) por per te pire nga nje kafe dhe te bejm llafe  :buzeqeshje: 

ps.nete motrushe shpresoj se ste ngelet hatri se hapa une kte tem,por per bes s'mu vike ne forum sepse se kisha dhe se disha  vendtakimin me ty heheheheh
ejani pas meje ju larte se fort u dua

----------


## Nete

Tetovarja kush po shkone nuse te burri vet... :pa dhembe: 

erdha moj sa me ka marre malli per ty.. :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

hajde kush done,mos ju vjen marre.

----------


## gloreta

Erdha une t'ju pershendes ju te dyjave lart, shume pa ju pare, si eshte koha nga ju breeeee?  :buzeqeshje: 


Pas kush te jete i/e lire...

----------


## erla07

e lire s"jam,por po vij sa t'ju pershendes,dh ti them Tetovares se na kenaqi me kafene...

pas meje e panjohura..........

----------


## Nete

e lir jam edhe pak,Gloreta te pershendes ,koha te ne eshte shume e mire,vetem na lodhen dasmat.. :perqeshje: 

Vjen Glor prap.. :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## tetovarja87

erdha une me u pershnd.juve dhe po iki ne dasem hihiihih....

nje kiss te fort ne faqe keni nga une ju lart....


hajde kush te doje....

----------


## dijetari

Erdha erdha,e po te pershendes,te uroj nje dite te mire  ok, 
 le te vije me i bukuri i forumite apo me e bukura  eforumit.

----------


## gloreta

Une erdha, ik Tetovare, se mos behesh tape ti, Nete a je kenaqur ne dasem, apo pret te shkosh?  :buzeqeshje: 


Pas kush te doje, nese Nete eshte aty, le te vije  :shkelje syri: 

Pershendes dijetarin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Ketu jam,paska ik tetovarja para meje ne dasem hahahahaha,glor kam me shku tere kete jave,e javen qe vjen,tani ja kane filluar shqiptaret nuk ndalen.. :buzeqeshje: 

pas kushe eshte afer.

----------


## stern

*erdha Erdha Nete

Pas Meje Lindaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

----------


## fashion_girl

po vi un se linda eshte e bllokuar ne trafik!
pas meje xhenet!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Erdha puçççç.


Pas meje kush deshiron.*

----------


## Nete

Une.. :buzeqeshje: 

Pas meje tetovarja.

----------


## tetovarja87

erdhaaaaa


pershendetje...

pas meje dikush nga ju larte...

----------


## hot_prinz

a ban me ardhe une nga poshte?

tani vjen dikush nga larte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Watt

Vjen, vjen....xheneti :shkelje syri:

----------


## tetovarja87

mroma...


xheneta ka shku musafire dikund vjen me von...

do doja te vjene nete ose ylli i pr.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern

*fiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu erdha tetovare ,apo e kishe fjalen per ndonji yll tjeter?
Pas meje te vi dikush me nje kenge te bukur popullore*

----------


## fashion_girl

tashi sme vjen ner men asnje keng stern....
pas meje ndonjeri qe ploteson deshiren e stern!!!!!!!!

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Erdha unë të Ju përshëndes të gjithëve në këtë temë...

Pas meje Xhenet...*

----------

